# Skin tingling, numbness, hypersensitivity



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

The past few days my skin on my arms and face has been tingling and just generally feeling strange - going from numb to hypersensitive.

It's caused me to have panic attacks (even in my sleep) because for some reason I think I am going to be paraylsed all over (Health anxiety). When I first acquired chronic DP my left arm felt as if it was swollen, expanding, painful. I had a panic attack, fainted, went to A&E (standard behaviour for me). The next day, this feeling that was so real to me had disappeared. I am trying remind myself of this so I do not cause another panic attack.

So on four hours sleep, I am writing to find out if anyone else has experienced this.

Offers of reassurance also welcome.

I hope everyone is having a relaxing and DP Free morning.

Love and peace

KJ


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for your feedback. I will definitely look into my diet.

I have had DP for nearly a year so I guess I'd be dead by now if there was something seriously wrong.

I guess I've been numb for so long, I wonder if this hypersensitivity/tingling/burning sensation is my skin waking back up? Here's hoping.

KJ


----------

